# Al local needs O.S. ride



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys I live in Al near the Fl line. I have an inshore boat but nothin for the Gulf. Im willing to pay my share of gas/expenses plus take you inshore. I have rods and tackle too, just no big boat


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

When can you go ? Weekends or anytime ??


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I am available just about any weekend. the same goes for the inshore trip ill offer. Thanks


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

can you fish on week days$


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I work 8-5 weekdays.


----------

